# Forgotten Army Tanks



## TK421 (May 10, 2009)

Last week I visited Hovingham Spa Quarry in North Yorkshire, and when I got home and had another look at Google, the abandoned quarry next to the one I had visited had some unusual shapes near it, in a field. So off I set this morning to see what they were, and if you like old army tanks, how do you like these fellas:

Not sure of the type, I know nothing about tanks, I am sure someone on the forum will offer their expertise:












I felt it was probably safe to take this photo 






Tracks:






Hook:






Light:






Been here for a while:






Number:











Thanks for looking!


----------



## Philip (May 10, 2009)

Intresting find. I'm no expert but they look Easterg Bloc'ish to me.


----------



## HypoBoy (May 10, 2009)

TK421 said:


> Not sure of the type, I know nothing about tanks, I am sure someone on the forum will offer their expertise:



Nice find 

I'm no expert on tanks either, but I'd say they're almost certainly the same Russian made PT76 model as found at RAF Upwood. I probably wouldn't have recognised them if you hadn't posted the detail of the towing hooks, which I contemplated photographing in exactly the same way at Upwood!


----------



## shatters (May 10, 2009)

I wonder who you would have to speak to about rescuing one of those PT-76's.

Know just where it would fit, and one of them looks to be good condition 

Phil


----------



## jonney (May 10, 2009)

Just googled pt76 tanks and they do look like they are the same. Would love to have one of them in my back garden. Any idea who ownes them


----------



## Foxylady (May 10, 2009)

Excellent find, TK. Love your photos, especially the close-ups.
I know nothing about tanks at all but would love one in my back garden too, except that I've only got a balcony!


----------



## Scrub2000 (May 10, 2009)

Awesome !!! Could you get inside?


----------



## shadydarkside (May 10, 2009)

i want a tank now lol ....... and yer was gettin inside possibel .. prob rusted solid ?


----------



## TK421 (May 10, 2009)

Hi all, glad you like my little find! The tanks are in a field, nearby was a corrugated shed, very well secured, but I could see some type of army landrover inside, I guess they are certainly owned by someone, but have not moved in a long while. Tried to see if I could get in but they would not budge


----------



## Krypton (May 10, 2009)

AMAZING! As if there is just a couple of army tanks lying around. BRILLIANT


----------



## simaving (May 10, 2009)

COOL!!! you're finding some good stuff localy mate i better get my finger out!! cheers simon


----------



## theterrorwheel (May 12, 2009)

wow i also want one, they are less rusty than my car so just need a bit of a t-cut and you could be out there tail gating people before you know it


----------



## moltke (May 18, 2009)

Nice find. I would love to know the story of these beasts. Where they've come and how they ended up there.


----------



## HypoBoy (May 18, 2009)

Can't really shed much light on how they came to get there, but when I showed a mate the pics, he picked up on the fact that the serial(?) numbers on the side aren't that far off the ones at RAF Upwood, so they probably came into the UK together for disposal.

When I was at Upwood last, I stood there staring at the big exhaust port things on the back wondering why the hell they were so big, and why they had hinged covers over them. Wasn't till I saw these and took a look at WIkipedia that I realised they were amphibious and used water jets for propulsion on the water. Would have loved to see one on the water!


----------



## shatters (May 18, 2009)

HypoBoy said:


> . Would have loved to see one on the water!



look at 36 secs 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sycPj77Li9U&feature=related[/ame]

Phil


----------



## HypoBoy (May 18, 2009)

Cheers Phil. I'd found pictures but didn't think to try youtube. I love being on the water, but I think I'd draw the line at trying it in 15 tons of tank


----------



## TK421 (May 18, 2009)

Hey guys, that's some good data and footage you have found there, you wouldn't think they would float!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 19, 2009)

TK421 said:


> you wouldn't think they would float!



Why not? The designer has only to apply Archimedes Principle, and ensure that the free board is adequate for for the envisaged sea state/bow wave. It only required a canvas skirt on the Sherman to produce the DD (even if it was for a single one way journey), and that was on a tank not originally designed for any type of amphibious operation.


----------



## sallybear (May 19, 2009)

Really impressed with the pics here, just the way I like to see stuff!! Great find


----------



## sheep21 (May 19, 2009)

what a find, just sitting there in a clearing...

Tanks for sharing! 

Sorry, couldnt resist


----------



## Locksley (May 19, 2009)

sheep21 said:


> Tanks for sharing!



Booooo! 

lol, great find, shame they're just sitting there doing nothing, I'm sure a museum or collector would be able to put them to good use.


----------



## 85 Vintage (May 19, 2009)

Great pics 

looking at the 3rd pic, made me wonder the last time it was fired, where and what for ect


----------

